# Can't digest any sugar, dairy or soy



## NoSugar (Nov 8, 2011)

What a great group. So happy I found it. I'm looking to see if anyone has the same problem I have: I get IBS symptoms from *all *sugars and most artificial sweeteners, plus dairy and soy. Has anyone else had to cut out sugars entirely? My story: I'm a 46-year-old woman. I got IBS as a teen, and in my early 20s, I found out it was caused by dairy. Lactaid/lactase didn't help at all, but I could cheat a bit without symptoms: cream in coffee, slice of cheese, etc. Then in my late 30s, the same thing happened with all forms of soy, but I could cheat a little: soy sauce on rice, etc.Then at age 43, all my IBS symptoms came roaring back. After some experimenting and an elimination diet, I figured it out: sugars of all type, artificial sweeteners, including sugar alcohols, as well as all soy and dairy. Some fruits are OK, as well as xylitol. Otherwise, I can't cheat. Not even a little. I went through the whole gastroenterology circus, and tests were negative. I'm ok with gluten and don't have bacterial overgrowth. I also have no food allergies (blood and skin tests). Here's the weirdest: I passed the breath test for fructose absorption - even though the fructose gave me severe pain within 30 minutes and three days of IBS symptoms.Anyway, doctors at Stanford University say they've never seen someone like me. In short: no sugars, dairy, soy - overlaps with about half the Fodmap list. Does this sound like any of you out there?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, some people are low in the bacteria that make hydrogen, so you can sometimes get a false negative.Have you tried a probiotic, as they tend to reduce the amount of gas produced from carbs.Some people can get good control with a strict diet, but it really varies. Some people get a little relief from diet.


----------



## NoSugar (Nov 8, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well, some people are low in the bacteria that make hydrogen, so you can sometimes get a false negative.Have you tried a probiotic, as they tend to reduce the amount of gas produced from carbs.Some people can get good control with a strict diet, but it really varies. Some people get a little relief from diet.


I did try two different probiotics formulas, but they made the cramping worse. Same thing with supplemental digestive enzymes. I do take Bentyl, and that has helped. Also, 5 mg of melatonin. I recently started a calcium-manganese supplement (160mg/160 mg) and that has nearly eliminated the constipation without a big laxative effect. Eliminating coffee both caf and decaf - greatly reduced the diarrhea. I am very strict with my diet, and the IBS is about 80-90% gone. Working with a nutritionist and naturopathic doctor has been the most help by far.One doctor suggested it might be "dumping syndrome." Anyone had that diagnosis?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually I hear that more in people who have had stomach surgery, so I'm not sure about when/how they diagnose that in other people.


----------



## Strong (Sep 7, 2011)

I have lactose intolerant symptoms, have you tried following the treatment or otherwise finding a different doctor? I'm sure you'll find help/


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

A lot of people are lactose intolerant.Soy is a bean, so yeah, gas can be an issue with that too.A lot of people have problems with artificial sugar.I notice problems eating gluten (even gluten free oats) even though I've been tested as not having gluten intolerance.If I eat regular sugar (a moderate amount- like a donut or cinnamin bun or too sweet tea) in the morning, my stomach hurts. Mother is the same way although she doesn't have IBS. Once the afternoon hits I can eat sugar out the bag without any problems.Tested for SIBO - readings went through the roof and I definitely had immediate symptoms but the spikes were wrong so I was diagnosed as not having SIBO. For some reason the bacteria in my large intestine absolutely LOVES sugar -more than it really should. Although I was told to stay off certain drugs days before the test, I had been taking a probiotic for months prior. Unfortunately, probiotics haven't helped me but not a big deal to avoid sugar. I can take small doses and regular cane sugar and aspartame has no real effect on me. No problem eating certain fruits like bananas either.So no, not that unusual. I've never had a doctor say that to me and I've been to some of the best (considered to be the best - whatever that means). If you haven't tried a probiotic yeast product, it may be more helpful. I used to be on Florastor. No stomach cramps. I did develop cramps when I temporarily switched to Thorne's Sacco B. Apparently brands make the difference sometimes.


----------

